

Show HN: Gun – A distributed, embedded, graph database engine - marknadal
https://github.com/amark/gun#gun-

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=gun+graph#!/story/forever/0/gun%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=gun+graph#!/story/forever/0/gun%20graph%20engine)

~~~
marknadal
Dang, that post was back when I only had a proof of concept. I've made a ton
of progress since then and actually have a working usable MVP now.

It is an open source Firebase or DynamoDB. It does realtime push notifications
of all updates to the data, and handles conflict resolution for you (even in a
decentralized setting).

Personally, I feel like your comment here is trying to say "this is old news",
when it isn't. This is a new release, with hundreds of hours of work,
achieving a new milestone. So having a bit more support would be nice (and
reverting the title to the original one I posted?). Thanks for all your hard
work though!

~~~
dang
The rule on reposts is that if a story has had significant attention in a year
then we bury it as a duplicate
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)).
But sure, if there's something significantly different, a post making that
clear is ok. We obviously can't study every story in depth to determine how
much has changed.

There were a couple of other problems with this post, though. First, "Show HN:
Open Source Firebase" is a pretty baity title on the day when Firebase's
acquisition is the top story. Using titles to grab attention that way isn't ok
on HN, where we want titles to be accurate and neutral.

Second, this post set off the voting ring detector. I looked at the data and
the ring detector was obviously correct, by a large margin. You probably
shouldn't protest about being treated unfairly when you're flagrantly breaking
the rules.

~~~
marknadal
Dang, To address your concerns in reverse order:

1\. I'm part of an incubator, and thus all the other companies are on the same
IP. I'm not creating bots or violating anything, they are upvoting my work out
of their own free will. Why is that bad?

2\. I've been pitching it as "Open Source Firebase" or "Dropbox for
Developers" since my original proof of concept (the submission you linked to
in your comment). So of course when I see a bunch of developers in the
Firebase thread concerned about Google's acquisition (not knowing if they can
trust it/if it will be shut down), I naturally decided to post about my
alternative. What wouldn't be appropriate would be if I paraded gun inside the
Firebase thread as comments to people, that wouldn't be cool. But now you are
punishing and hiding something that other HNers were asking for in the
Firebase thread. What do you suggest I do instead?

3\. This isn't a repost, it is a new version. In the same way that Meteor 0.8
to Meteor 1.0 shouldn't get buried, the same logic applies here. It is
incredibly hurtful that you're trying to accuse me of foul play when I've
spent countless hours trying to build something that people will like,
especially when it is open source. Why are my new version releases buried but
not RethinkDB's, or Meteor's, or Postgres? I feel like I accidentally rubbed
you the wrong way by trying to post my work, and I'm sorry for that. What can
I do instead?

~~~
dang
> What can I do instead?

It's simply a matter of following the three rules I mentioned: make clear
what's changed, use an accurate and neutral title, and don't solicit upvotes.

------
theguice
Hey this looks a lot better. Excited to dig into it!

